# Whats the consensus on the PSE Lightning Flite?



## Kgain25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this a decent bow?  Can grab at a good price.  Thanks


----------



## Kgain25 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## guesswho (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry I don't have a review for the bow you mentioned. I bought a brute x last summer and love it though. I shot it and the next bow up in price. I recommend going to a shop and shoot it compared to others in your price range.  

My only gripe is the factory string servings sucks. But for the price they worked good enough to male it through the season.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 9, 2013)

Older model bow probably needs new strings and also l would say that it would be to old to get parts for.Strings only installed is around $120 and PSE has a brute package with sights and rest quiver at $399 at social circle ace plus you will have a warranty..That will be the way to go.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 9, 2013)

Lightning flite was  a good bow in it's day. It's 20+yrs old now. Would still be a decent bow, but I'd take it to a shop and let someone check it over really good. Depends on your budget, but you may end up spending more on it to get it ready to shoot than it's worth. If you are in the market for a bow, go to a shop and check some newer ones out. PSE, along with several other makers, have some packages that start at $399, ready to shoot, except for arrows and release. For sure though, I'd have someone take a look at the bow, just to make sure it's in shooting shape....


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 9, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Older model bow probably needs new strings and also l would say that it would be to old to get parts for.Strings only installed is around $120 and PSE has a brute package with sights and rest quiver at $399 at social circle ace plus you will have a warranty..That will be the way to go.



Stinger is $399....BruteX is $499....


----------



## Kgain25 (Jun 10, 2013)

OK, thanks guys.   He's put about $200 into this last year.  New strings, Whisker biscuit, new sight, and new handle strap.  I'm just getting into bow hunting, and was planning on grabbing this just to mess around with while I save and shop for a newer better bow.


----------

